# Llanta con/sin neumático



## Honyaku

Hola!
Estoy traduciendo una norma colombiana sobre llantas.
Me encontré con esta frase: "en el caso de llanta para ser usada con o sin neumático se deberá ensayar sin neumático"

Las llantas en inglés son "tires" y los neumáticos también son "tires".
Entonces, en este caso cómo se traducirían o a qué se referirían las "llantas con/sin neumático" ?

Agradezco de antemano,


----------



## lpfr

"tube tires" (con cámara) y "tubeless tires" (sin cámara).


----------



## Honyaku

Muchas gracias!


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina:

_llanta _ el centro metálico de la rueda
_taza_ la tapa decorativa de los tornillos de la _llanta_
_cubiert_a (con sin _cámara_), la parte de goma que rueda
_cámara_ el globo que se infla en las _cubiertas_ con _cámara_
_neumático_ la _cubierta_ o la _cubierta con cámara_


----------



## Honyaku

Gracias por la valiosa información! Voy a analizarlo bien.

Saludos


----------



## clipper

Llanta en iglés es "wheel"
Neumático en inglés es "tyre"
Con cámara en iglés es "tubed"
Sin cámara en inglés es "tubeless"


----------



## BeckyTrans

Y, ¿cómo sería la rueda en general, sin hacer especificaciones, sino refiriéndonos al todo? ¿_Wheel?_


----------



## lpfr

Sí. Wheel.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Molto grazie


----------



## vellis

En español (de España):

llanta: centro metálico de la rueda (¿Rim?)
neumático: la parte de caucho (Tyre)
cámara: lo que va dentro del neumático (Tube / tubeless)
rueda: el conjunto de todo (Wheel)
tapacubos: tapa para ocultar los tornillos de la llanta (¿?)

Si alguien me puede asegurar que llanta es "rim" se lo agradezco.

Un saludo.


----------



## clipper

Hola,

En inglés "rim" es una parte de una rueda.

Me explico, un rueda (tradicionalmente) está hecha de tres componentes diferentes: el buje (the hub) que es la parte central que gira alrededor del eje, el borde o aro (the rim) que es la parte exterior donde se monta el neumático y los radios (spokes) que son las piezas estructurales que conectan el buje con el aro exterior.

Es decir que técnicamente hablando "rim" no es sinónimo con llanta.

Lo que pasa es que coloquialmente, sobre todo en el mundo de tuning, hablan de llantas como "rims" o lo que es peor "rimz". No es inglés correcto a pesar de estar en uso común.


----------



## vicdark

La parte metálica central de la ruedas de un vehículo (_rim_ en inglés) en algunas regiones se conoce como *aro.* En México es muy común que les digan "rin".

En conclusión, hay una gran variación según las regiones y países, entre lo que se consiera llanta, neumático y rueda.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En Colombia también decimos 'rin' para la parte metálica central al igual que en México como menciona Vicdark.


----------



## four2zerohero

En Arizona (Español del Norte de Mexico) usamos llanta como sinonimo de neumatico, pero no se si sea correcto. No hay pierde si se usa la segunda. Tambien me ha tocado escuchar que algunos Caribeños usen el termino "gomas".

Con respecto a los rines o ruedas o wheels estoy deacuerdo con clipper y su excelente explication. Por lo menos aki en USA y Mexico se usa rim para referirse al al ensamblaje completo ya que la mayoria ruedas OE son de una pza solida.


----------



## Aviador

Ya que estamos en esto, les informo que en Chile una *llanta es esto*, un *neumático es esto* y el conjunto es una *rueda*.
*No* se usan aquí _rin_, _rim_, _aro_, _goma_ ni _cubierta_.

Saludos.


----------

